
Fall of Certificate Authorities - tokendailycap
https://www.tokendaily.co/blog/the-fall-of-certificate-authorities-and-the-rise-of-handshake
======
commandlinefan
Wait, IdenTrust is the largest CA on the internet? This is surprising - I'm
not saying he's wrong, but I'm shocked not to see Verisign, Thawte or Comodo
in there at all...

~~~
w3rhn2j34oh5o
IdenTrust crossigned the LetsEncrypt root. LE is def the number one player in
this space today. Its not technically correct to sat IdenTrust is no#1 as
LetsEncrypt is its own root. This article fails to mention LE at all.

